# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Các khách sạn Thái Lan giá voucher cực tốt cho tháng 8, 9, 10

## TrinhHong

*Các khách sạn Thái Lan giá voucher cực tốt cho tháng 8, 9, 10

*

Trung tâm hỗ trợ đặt phòng khách sạn online gửi tới quý khách bảng giá phòng khách sạn Thái Lan giá voucher tốt nhất cho tháng 8, 9, 10, quý khách có thể tham khảo:

*1. The Berkeley Hotel Pratunam 5 sao* : 1.750.000 VND/đêm phòng Superior ; 1.950.000 VND/phòng Deluxe

*2. Grande Centre Point Hotel Ratchadamri 5 sao* : 2.450.000 VND / đêm phòng Deluxe


*3. Baiyoke Sky Hotel 4 sao* : 1.270.000 VND/đêm phòng Superior.


*4. Ambassador Hotel Bangkok 4 sao* : 1.250.000 VND / đêm phòng Standard


*5. Prince Palace Hotel 4 sao* : 990.000 VND/đêm phòng Superior.


*6. Nasa Vegas Hotel 3 sao* : 510.000 VND/đêm phòng tiêu chuẩn


*7. First House Hotel 3 sao* : 820.000 VND/đêm phòng Superior


*8. Waterford Resort at Sukhumvit 50 3 sao* : 590.000 VND/đêm phòng tiêu chuẩn


*9. Hotel Vista Express 3 sao* : 1.050.000 VND/đêm phòng Deluxe


*10. Best Bangkok House Hot**el 3 sao* : 650.000 VND/đêm phòng Standard.


*11. Cozi Inn Hotel 3 sao* : 650.000 VND/đêm phòng Deluxe


 
Ngoài ra, còn rất nhiều khách sạn Thái Lan khác cũng có ưu đãi voucher hấp dẫn tương tự, cụ thể quý khách vui lòng liên hệ *Hotel Service 247 – Trung tâm hỗ trợ đặt phòng online* theo *hotline: 0936 438 836 – Mr Xướng* để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ xuất phòng giá tốt nhanh nhất.
*Hotel Service 247 – Hân hạnh đồng hành cùng các booking phòng khách sạn đẹp giá tốt nhất cho bạn.*

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
*Trung tâm hỗ trợ đặt phòng online tất cả các hệ thống – Hotel Service 247*
*Fanpage: Hotel Service 247*
*Add: Tầng 3, tòa nhà Văn Hoa, 51 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội*
*(hoặc 168 Võ Thị Sáu, P8, Q3, Tp. HCM)*
*Tel: 0437 246 521 –  0437 327 135* 
*Email: tuvanhotelonline@gmail.com*

----------

